# Sigs Platoon?



## V (10 Sep 2006)

I have just been seconded to a Sig's platoon in my reserve Infantry Regiment.  I don't know why? Anyway, for the next seven months I will be trained to be a Sig's operator.  Thought I'd say hey!  Seeing if there is any information I can gleam from this forum.

V


----------



## McG (10 Sep 2006)

I don't think I've ever heard of a Sigs Pl in the Land Force Reserve.  In any case, that would be the organization that operates the battalion command post (Bn CP) under the Ops staff.  They operate the communications systems, log all comms traffic, provide dispatch runners/riders, operate RRBs, set-up/tear-down/move the Bn CP, and many other little tasks required for the Bn to function as a unit while  in the field.


----------



## paracowboy (10 Sep 2006)

MCG said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever heard of a Sigs Pl in the Land Force Reserve.  In any case, that would be the organization that operates the battalion command post (Bn CP) under the Ops staff.  They operate the communications systems, log all comms traffic, provide dispatch runners/riders, operate RRBs, set-up/tear-down/move the Bn CP, and many other little tasks required for the Bn to function as a unit while  in the field.


you forgot: keep the coffe on! For the love of all that is Holy, KEEP THE COFFEE ON!


----------



## McG (10 Sep 2006)

I left that out intentionally.  Last CP I worked in, the communal coffee was crap.  I drank from the pot made by the three WOs.


----------



## V (10 Sep 2006)

I'm trying to think positive about this... Yes, I think I have heard all the coffee jokes in the last 24 hours that I can handle.  Apparently, this is the first time there has been a Sigs Platoon. At least in the reserves, but I'm here to testify there is.  

     Thanks...
      V

  cream or sugar...


----------



## paracowboy (10 Sep 2006)

dude, I'm not joking at all. Keeping that coffee on, fresh, and hot, is vital. Seriously. It's for the Duty Officer, the Signallers, the Patrol Commanders coming in off patrol to do their debrief with the DO, the occasional on-going sentry, and anyone else who has to wake up in the middle of the night, or is coming in from/going out into the cold, wet night.

Dumbasses joke about it, as though you're bag-licking, but anyone with more than 20 minutes in the field appreciates the Sigs guys' coffee.


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Sep 2006)

The power of coffee is invaluable. Be nice to guys, get them hot joe, offer to heat up an IMP for them in your hot water kettle (faster than stoving it), and you'll be surprised to see how well people'll cover for you, or look out for you when the fun activities are taking place.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Sep 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> ..........offer to heat up an IMP for them in your hot water kettle (faster than stoving it), .........


Tell me you just didn't say what I think you said.......heating up an IMP or IMPs in your drinking water?  Big NO NO!  I forget why......oh!  Yea!..... aluminum.......Alzheimer's.......poison.......I think they are all linked...... :


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Sep 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Tell me you just didn't say what I think you said.......heating up an IMP or IMPs in your drinking water?  Big NO NO!  I forget why......oh!  Yea!..... aluminum.......Alzheimer's.......poison.......I think they are all linked...... :



Taps nose...that's why I keep 2 different hot water kettles in my pod


----------



## Blackadder1916 (10 Sep 2006)

> ...I think I have heard all the coffee jokes in the last 24 hours that I can handle....



Maintaining comms and making coffee are the most important tasks of the jimmies.  Screw with either at your peril.  The jokes asides, those who do not respect the signaller/coffee b**** can quickly be put in their place.    http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/49828/post-440245.html#msg440245


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Sep 2006)

blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Maintaining comms and making coffee are the most important tasks of the jimmies.



Some of us also hold some semblance of basic soldiering skills, too!


----------



## boehm (11 Sep 2006)

MCG said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever heard of a Sigs Pl in the Land Force Reserve.  In any case, that would be the organization that operates the battalion command post (Bn CP) under the Ops staff.  They operate the communications systems, log all comms traffic, provide dispatch runners/riders, operate RRBs, set-up/tear-down/move the Bn CP, and many other little tasks required for the Bn to function as a unit while  in the field.



That's because the Comm Res usually handles all those tasks. In BC for example the three local Comm Res units are the only units with the skills and equipment to handle everything described above and more. In fact this year my unit has just received a bunch of new equipment, including a new CPIC that will give us even more capabilities. Correct me if I'm wrong but a Sig Pl w/ in the Land Force Reserve in BC would be just replace some of the capabilities the Comm Res already has and negate all the new equipment we have received.

BTW, this year my unit has also been tasked to teach a bunch of courses to the local 39 Bde units. In looking at V's previous posts (his profile is empty), I'm thinking he might be in the Westies. If that is so then he might very well be one of the persons who will be on one of these courses. If that is the case then he will not be training to be an actual Sig Op as stated, he will only be taught some basic VP and how to use a 521 and 522 without breaking them. ;D All the usual stuff Reserve Infantry Signallers learn.

Although I could be mistaken. Maybe the Infantry Regiments all got new vehicles and equipment and are trg some Infanteers to become half breed Sig Op's in the quest to replace us. ;D


----------



## V (12 Sep 2006)

I think were being trained to be half breeds...temporarily anyway.  Also, the basic comms course goes beyond 521 and 522, but I assume you know this.  I don't think I have to list the curriculum for Mod 1.  Fact, there is now a Sig's platoon in the Infantry Reserve.  You are right it doesn't qualify me as a "Sig's operator".  I don't think this makes me a glorified Sig's operator and I'm not looking to change trades.  I am quite happy being in the infantry.  The Sig's trade is crucial in deployments domestically and internationally.  I have a great deal of respect for the trade and I have been given a tremendous opportunity.  Currently, I am reading a book called "Body of Secrets" which I would recommend to anyone in Sig's.  Excellent book.  Actually, you could probably put together a pretty good forum on this book.  Did you all know that David Niven was a Sig.  Apparently, he was in this elite unit.  Again, I look forward to reading the posts presented and learning a little bit more.

  Cheers

   V


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2006)

boehm said:
			
		

> Although I could be mistaken. Maybe the Infantry Regiments all got new vehicles and equipment and are trg some Infanteers to become half breed Sig Op's in the quest to replace us. ;D



You do realize how ignorant this statement is and how little you actually know about this subject.  Sigs really are a little Empire in your mind, aren't they?  Hate to burst your little bubble, but everything that you are going on about here is wrong.  I hope someday you have the opportunity to see what Cbt Arms guys really know about Comms.  You'll be pretty surprised at how little you know.  Armd Crewmen know as much, if not more, about Comms than you.  So do Infantry and Artillery Sigs.  Oh!  Sorry, I forgot the Engineers.  They all have just as much knowledge as you.  

Would you like lessons in putting up your mast?  How about Ground Plane Antenna's or perhaps Expedient Antenna's?  Do you need a Fill or perhaps you want to meet Phil?  Don't fall off you Pony.


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Sep 2006)

George, things have changed since you were a young trooper. Things have certainly changed since I became a Rad Op/Sig Op. The days of dropping your 524 to reset the internal circuits are gone. Yes we still use the old antennae systmes for some of our radios, most have changed also. Things have progressed to the point that the RCD Sqn's now have Sigs Sgts in each.

I would agree that Inf Sigs were one of the best in getting comms in, with a close following by the Armd, but at Bn level or higher, get a good old Rad Op in the CP and things change.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2006)

I would beg to differ.  There has always been a Sigs Sgt/MCpl in the Recce Sqns.  Other than being a SME, they have really not been any more knowledgable about the job than most Crewmen.  The Armd School used to run the Comms Sqn and was the "Center of Excellance" for the Cbt Arms up until just recently.  If you can show me anyone who knows Comms better than a Crewman, I'd be surprised.  There are no Sigs out in OPs or doing Recce Patrols.  There are no Sigs sending in Reports and Returns, Calling in Arty or Fast Air in the Armd Regts.  There are no Sigs setting up Patrol Antenna's, Directional Antenna's or Expedient Antenna's.  Trouble shooting in the Advance or Defence is done by the Crew.  Even in the CP, the Sigs are often replaced by Crewmen on shift.  On a whole, Sigs fill a very small niche in an Armd Unit.   In a pinch they can usually be easily replaced by Crewmen.  BTDT.

We will not get into VP, which Crewman have a fairly good handle on, and Inf still think that they need to inflate their sets before transmitting, but....... ;D

Sorry for the hijack.....back on topic......Yes that pot of coffee is the most important part of any CP.  Preferred size would be the 100 cupper.  The 0200 to 0400 shift would not survive without it.  The CO will not truly wake up and take a Intsum without a cup of Java in his mitts.


----------



## Clarkey (12 Sep 2006)

Hey George,

I'm not sure how to take that post, I just got my call for BMQ and was selected for Signal Operator. It seemed like a rather interesting trade to me...I get the feeling from your post though that signal operators are looked down upon and that they are not really needed. I am looking forward to my career in the CF and I am determined to do the best I can, I just always thought that every role in the CF would be an important one. I apologize if I took your post the wrong way.

Clarkey


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2006)

Clarkey 

Sorry.  It is just the holier than thou attitude that some Sigs put across that sets me off at times.  The Sigs in a Cbt Arms unit are part of a Team.  They have a valuable place, but they are really under the wrong impression if they think that they are vital or indispensable.  They are part of a 'Team'.


----------



## Clarkey (12 Sep 2006)

Hey George,

Thanks for clarifying, and I understand where your coming from now. I guess it only takes one bad apple to spoil the whole bunch. And I am sure if my past experiences with people serve me correct there are those "holier than thou" types in every situation. A real shame if you ask me, everyone must rely on each other.

Clarkey


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Sep 2006)

George,

I'm not going to jump in this fray with a holier-than-thou attitude. I just want to clarify where I think Boehm was coming from.

From a reserve standpoint, Comms is a little bit more exclusive. Reserve cmbt arms units, spec Inf, have little time to train their pers up to BTS. When on an excersize, thus enter the Communications Reserve. These units have the nescessary equipment to provide and maintain ( supposedly) CPs and RRBs.

Now, I've operated with several combat arms, both reg and res. Most challenging was the arty. You need to be fast and extremely accurate. I have a lot of respect for the arty sigs. But the guns here in Ottawa, for the last few years, have had a Sigs Det provided to them from 763 Comms Regiment.

Now you know I prefer the field work. I HAVE been on OPs, Recce Patrols, sent returns and reports, set up patrol, Directional, and expedient antenna's. I have trouble shot for Armd Recce Sqn CPs. I'm not going to claim to be alone in knowing it.

Yes, I've known Crewman and infanteers that, if you put a Jimmy on them, you wouldn't know they weren't sig Ops. But most of these were either Reg F, or had been in many years.

Boehm, don't think that infanteers know diddly-squat about the rads. I'm a firm believer in everyone having as much comms training as possible, makes our job easier. Just like the more combat training a field sig has, the easier it is for the infanteers to do theirs. I think you will start seeing the Res Bde's having more C2 vehicles availaible to them.

Anyway...back to building my TacNet Server.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2006)

Actually we have left out the critical fact that Comms Reserve and the Reserves (that Cbt Arms are in) are two actually different 'animals', both doing different things.  There is confusion in this discussion as to where and what they do when operating together.


----------



## GAP (12 Sep 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Actually we have left out the critical fact that Comms Reserve and the Reserves (that Cbt Arms are in) are two actually different 'animals', both doing different things.  There is confusion in this discussion as to where and what they do when operating together.



Can you please explain? thanks


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Can you please explain? thanks



Ewww!  A hard one, and watch me get it wrong.  Comms Reservists fall under Communications Command, while all other (Army) Reservists fall under Land Force Command.  Communications Command used to keep it's Reservists up to the same standards as the Regular Force in the use of Teletype and other higher level Message Handling in the old days.  Of course that has all changed now, but they still are dealing with the 'higher level message handling' that is not normally found in the Cbt Arms.  Times have changed and they are integrating more and more with the Reserves, but still dealing with the higher CP's, more often than down to Platoon/Troop levels.  Their 'Comms dealings' are not the same as those of the Cbt Arms.  

I hope I got that more or less right.


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Sep 2006)

The communications Reserve is a different element in the Reserves, falling under a different CoC than the Militia.

For example, Militia units in and around Ottawa fall under 33 CBG, whereas the Comm Res unit in Ottawa falls under 70 Comm gp.

Now, 33 Bde can request for comms support from the Comm Res unit in Ottawa (763 Communications Regiment), and they will provide it if they are available, but the Comm Res and Militia training goals are different.

Officially, The Comm Res mandate is " to provide individual and collective support to Canadian Forces operations, both domestic and international."

Generally, Comm Res Sig Ops do deal at a formation CP level and up.


----------



## sigpig (12 Sep 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I hope I got that more or less right.



Pretty much, of course I've been out of the loop for awhile. The big problems can come from the command/control relationship between Militia Units/Bdes and the Comm Sqns. Most Militia CO's are LCol's and comm sqn co's are Maj's and of course Bde Comds/Dcomd are even higher. The Militia officers can forget that the comms guys aren't in their chain of comd and the comm guys can get resentful of higher ranks outside their chain trying to tell them what to do.

As a former reg force jnr army offr I can fully understand the militias desire to comd/control the comm res units. After all, they wear green and look like and act like army guys so why aren't they part of the army? 

On the other hand, as a former comm res co I understand the feeling of independence that comes from being part of a smaller organization with a more streamlined chain of command, and a more closer realtionship with their reg counterparts - at least back in my day. And, very important also, the comm res had (has?) more money per soldier than the militia and thus could train more. I certainly didn't want to see my unit and it's money moved into the big pot of the militia where the money per soldier would get reduced dramatically. Selfish? Yes, but honest and realistic.


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Sep 2006)

Sigpig is absolutely correct. Very different lines of thought, and the Comm Res is more geared towards Reg F inter-operability.

From the _Communications Reserve Development Plan_

http://img.mil.ca/operations/commres/crdp_e.asp



> The raison d’être of the Communication Reserve is to provide elements for employment in
> support of the CF. The priority of Force Employment support is as follows:
> a. to support CF operational requirements at home and abroad;
> b. to augment CF RegF Units;
> ...



As you can see, support to other Res orgs falls under the other two, so it would make sense for reserve units to try to develop deeper comms capabilities,


----------



## GAP (12 Sep 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Sigpig is absolutely correct. Very different lines of thought, and the Comm Res is more geared towards Reg F inter-operability.
> 
> From the _Communications Reserve Development Plan_
> 
> ...



That probably answers most of my queries...I did not understand that while they were NOT part of the Reg force, I could not see why they, especially in this day and age, would not be trained up to Reg Force Standards, especially with the draw down presently going on. 

I still give my head a shake whenever I have to pay attention to the differences between Reg Forces and Reserves. To my way of thinking, they should be one and the same, to varying degrees of training. Is that not the ultimate goal?


----------



## career_radio-checker (12 Sep 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Now, 33 Bde can request for comms support from the Comm Res unit in Ottawa (763 Communications Regiment), and they will provide it if they are available, but the Comm Res and Militia training goals are different.
> 
> Officially, The Comm Res mandate is " to provide individual and collective support to Canadian Forces operations, both domestic and international."



That's a big sticking point for me. Maybe the fact that V has been put into a Sigs Platoon is because it's the *7th* mandate of The Comms Reserve! Supporting the local militia units should be one of our top priorities, instead we sit at our unit cleaning kit while other local militia units curse their comms and have poor exercises with "Comms sucked" being the first AAR point after every exercise. Just my rant for any Colonel in the Comm Res passing by.

Now for some points for V:
1. Get the Coffee going. 
2. Never pass a fault. If you see the grounding elements dangling on the GPA, take the effort to take down the mast and fix it. Not only will improve comms but it will make you and the sigs platoon look good.
3. Never trust a truck to be properly assembled. I had a heck of time figuring out why this one vehicle couldn't tx only rx. Turns out the AMU didn't have a co-ax attached to it.  Lesson learned: start from the top and follow all connecting wires.
4. Learn your VP. Concentrate on know appointment titles and codewords. Poo flies fast and the last thing you should be doing is looking up the meaning of a word in your ACP-125.
5. Be confident at beeing in control as ZERO. When you are call sign ZERO you are the voice of the CO you must sound confident in what you are saying, that confidence will pass on to the troops at the other end and they will be more confident in doing their job. Never yell or get mad, that's when you know you have lost control. Be polite but firm -- know that you are most likely talking to an officer.
6. When you are a CP in a company or Brigade mode (ie you have a truck) and are an out-sation like in VG 06, never tell the DO you can't reach ZERO! That's your job and if you can't seem to reach ZERO (and everyone else on the net can) you have failed at your job. Find the problem and fix it.
7. Bring a DVD player. Midnight shifts suck and DVD will keep you company and win you favour with the DO. That said always monitor your means.
8. I'll say it again, ALWAYS MONITOR YOUR MEANS! the only glorified part of our trade is that the lives of all those under your Call sign are potentially in your hands. If there is an emergency the faster you can get help, the better chance someone has at living. "Sorry I was watching a movie" is not an excuse when a No Duff comes over the air and you are not their to answer.
9. I should have added this behind that confidence being Zero one but anyways, When you are ZERO you are the COs voice, that doesn't mean you are the CO himself. Don't be 'General Jimmy,' you don't have the authority to make decisions. Pass incoming traffic on to  the DO in a prompt and clear fashion and you will have excelled at your job.
10. Be proud of your job. Just because you sit at a table doesn't mean your not part of the fight. You have a privileged position of knowing almost every thing that is going on.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> .... To my way of thinking, they should be one and the same, to varying degrees of training. Is that not the ultimate goal?



Once upon a time it was so.  With the Peace Dividend and constant cuts to the Budget, DND has been forced to cut and reduce.  Now the gaps between Reg and Reserve are widening on training and equipping issues daily.  The money for wages have dropped.  The money for equipment purchases has not kept up.  Technology advances are widening the gaps also.  The present Government is making changes that may slow down the divergence of the two.


----------



## sigpig (12 Sep 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> That's a big sticking point for me. Maybe the fact that V has been put into a Sigs Platoon is because it's the *7th* mandate of The Comms Reserve! Supporting the local militia units should be one of our top priorities, instead we sit at our unit cleaning kit while other local militia units curse their comms and have poor exercises with "Comms sucked" being the first AAR point after every exercise. Just my rant for any Colonel in the Comm Res passing by.



In 746 (at least when I was there, 91-98), barely a weekend went by when we didn't have at least one det out supporting one of the local Militia units. While I emphasized before how much the comm res likes it's independence from the Militia only a fool would not realize helping them to the best of  our abilities makes us look better in their eyes - and they have the political power. It also gets the troops out doing more of what they are supposed to be doing.

I know we were lucky being in Calgary with several Militia units located there. I had worked in Mil Dist HQ as a recruiting offr for several years after leaving the regs so I knew many of the players there and in the units. Fighting the Militia will not do the comm res any good. Supporting them and keeping them happy will prevent people from thinking, "Hey, if they were part of us we could run them better."


----------



## sigpig (12 Sep 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now the gaps between Reg and Reserve are widening on training and equipping issues daily.



I was saddened to hear from a reg force rad op on another forum that the comm reservists he's worked with lately don't seem to be as well trained as they have in the past. I've also heard that comm res offr training in Kingston has been changed to it less like reg force trg than it was in the past. Doesn't  seem to make much sense to me.


----------



## radop215 (12 Sep 2006)

Now for some points for V:
1. Get the Coffee going. 
2. Never pass a fault. If you see the grounding elements dangling on the GPA, take the effort to take down the mast and fix it. Not only will improve comms but it will make you and the sigs platoon look good.
3. Never trust a truck to be properly assembled. I had a heck of time figuring out why this one vehicle couldn't tx only rx. Turns out the AMU didn't have a co-ax attached to it.  Lesson learned: start from the top and follow all connecting wires.
4. Learn your VP. Concentrate on know appointment titles and codewords. Poo flies fast and the last thing you should be doing is looking up the meaning of a word in your ACP-125.
5. Be confident at beeing in control as ZERO. When you are call sign ZERO you are the voice of the CO you must sound confident in what you are saying, that confidence will pass on to the troops at the other end and they will be more confident in doing their job. Never yell or get mad, that's when you know you have lost control. Be polite but firm -- know that you are most likely talking to an officer.
6. When you are a CP in a company or Brigade mode (ie you have a truck) and are an out-sation like in VG 06, never tell the DO you can't reach ZERO! That's your job and if you can't seem to reach ZERO (and everyone else on the net can) you have failed at your job. Find the problem and fix it.
7. Bring a DVD player. Midnight shifts suck and DVD will keep you company and win you favour with the DO. That said always monitor your means.
8. I'll say it again, ALWAYS MONITOR YOUR MEANS! the only glorified part of our trade is that the lives of all those under your Call sign are potentially in your hands. If there is an emergency the faster you can get help, the better chance someone has at living. "Sorry I was watching a movie" is not an excuse when a No Duff comes over the air and you are not their to answer.
9. I should have added this behind that confidence being Zero one but anyways, When you are ZERO you are the COs voice, that doesn't mean you are the CO himself. Don't be 'General Jimmy,' you don't have the authority to make decisions. Pass incoming traffic on to  the DO in a prompt and clear fashion and you will have excelled at your job.
10. Be proud of your job. Just because you sit at a table doesn't mean your not part of the fight. You have a privileged position of knowing almost every thing that is going on.
Just to add my 2 cents:
Keep up on situational awareness.  the more you know, the more effective youll be.  
Keep the Ops O happy, ultimately as a Sig in a BN CP, he runs your life.
While I dont agree with the DVD player, (I always had a book, its easier to put down) you need to keep yourself busy at night.  Its a great time for personal maintenance and vehicle upkeep (sweeping out the dust that tends to accumulate).
Keep the coffee hot, you never know who will come to visit.  And it tastes like crap if you let it repercolate a couple of times.  Almost sludgelike.
Dont be afraid of anybody on the other end of the radio.  You are the authority, just make sure that you know what youre doing.  theres nothing more embarassing than jacking someone up and you end up being wrong.  VP is our bread and butter.  
Respect the lessons that the other trades learn, its their boots on the ground that find the deadspots, fix the antennas, electrocute themselves.

I loved my time in BN.  I always knew what was going on, when it was happening and why they make the decisions they make.

Never a dull moment in  2 VP!!


----------



## sigpig (12 Sep 2006)

Is that horrid faint red font the default when you quoted that? Oh my eyes!! That's quite the nightmare for someone with poor colour vision like myself.

(Yes, I know if you highlight the section you can read it fine   )


----------



## boehm (12 Sep 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You do realize how ignorant this statement is and how little you actually know about this subject.  Sigs really are a little Empire in your mind, aren't they?  Hate to burst your little bubble, but everything that you are going on about here is wrong.  I hope someday you have the opportunity to see what Cbt Arms guys really know about Comms.  You'll be pretty surprised at how little you know.  Armd Crewmen know as much, if not more, about Comms than you.  So do Infantry and Artillery Sigs.  Oh!  Sorry, I forgot the Engineers.  They all have just as much knowledge as you.
> 
> Would you like lessons in putting up your mast?  How about Ground Plane Antenna's or perhaps Expedient Antenna's?  Do you need a Fill or perhaps you want to meet Phil?  Don't fall off you Pony.



I was making a joke, obviously it was in bad taste. I apologize, in no way was I seriously suggesting "Sigs really are a little Empire in [my] mind." I have had the opportunity to work with RegF Cbt Arms guys who really know about Comms, an RCA WO in fact, he was incredibly knowledgeable and I learned a lot from him. It was quite amazing to watch him work actually and I was supprized at how much skill he had. I have also worked with PRes Cbt Arms guys who really know nothing about Comms, to the point of asking me how to do every little thing. I think what we have here, at least in my limited experience, is a large gap between most RegF Cbt Arms Signallers and PRes Cbt Arms Signallers in regards to the level of trg and equipment available. This gap can be narrowed by utilizing the skills and knowledge of Comm Res Sig Op's which is in fact what is happening this year, with us being tasked to teach a lot more courses then usual to the other local reserve units.

We have always joked with the militia guys... "You sure you know how to turn the radio on?" or "Hey Siggy the bullets come out the other end." It was never my intention to come off like an ignorant ass, although through my poorly placed joke I believe I have. Again I apologize if I came off as rude, misinformed, or ignorant. Believe me that was not my intention. I was in no way saying that I am a better Signaller then RegF Cbt Arms because I am obviously not. I was merely, all be it poorly, trying to point out that the Comm Res already had all the capabilities and more that MCG had stated and that a Sig Pl w/ in the Land Force Reserve in BC was a new thing that would kind of negate all the new equipment we received to help us work more closely with the other reserve units. 

As career_radio-checker said, "Supporting the local militia units should be one of our top priorities," This is something I agree with fully. Working together with the militia units will only benefit the both of us. This is what I was trying to get across in the first paragraph of my original post. The Comm Res already has the skills and the equipment the militia needs. Instead of the militia units having to create their own Sig Pl's we should be working together with the militia units.


----------

